# Love Lives Eternal - Blacklight Centerpiece



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I do three different yards each year. As in, my house, my brother's house, and my grandmother's house. It recently came to my attention that my brother's front porch is gigantic (24ft across by 12 ft high by 6 ft deep!) and can sustain a blacklight haunt idea I've had for years.

This is the centerpiece of his blacklight mausoleum: Love Lives Eternal:

Daytime:




























Forgive the mess. I've already run out of garage space. Almost everything you see will wind up in a yard somewhere, boxes and bags included.

Blacklight (yes, the text changed color; the purple wasn't bright enough against the roses):










Right after I took this picture, I filled the base with great stuff for better support and will be sanding it down and painting it black tomorrow. The effect will be the same. There's also a lot more blacklight detail I could not get to come out with the camera I had at hand. The stems are dark red and the leaves are bright green. It's quite clear in person.

A simple ghost will be hung above Love Lives Eternal in the mausoleum. I want the attention on the roses as it felt like something new and different for a cemetery set-up.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it - very unique!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice effect ya got going there.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i love it!


----------

